# Animal.



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

I was sweating. The salty droplets drizzled down the strands of my hair, my face. It was cooling at the time, my body at work, cooling down. But my hands were tensed around the iron trigger. Twitching. I lifted my head up, breathing heavily, panting almost. I scanned the area around me, noticing key locations i could use for cover as i ran through the urban playground. I cocked the bolter, and wiped clean my dagger of Xenos blood. From crouching, i straigtened up my back wiping the sweat off of my forehead. I didn't know what happened, i was left there pondering my immediate thoughts on how i was left here... alone? where were my brothers? It was fairly confusing, no, very in fact. But i couldnt stay standing there, i would be a sitting duck for the enemy, i paced on a low jog, heading north. The low static murmurs in Vox started to crackle, increasing its volumes in seconds until i noticed what seemed like a distress call sent not far from here.
* * * * * * * * * *
"This is Beta-Two-Three Mongrel unit! We are requesting an immediate air strike in urban sector 4-16! Do you copy ? Vanquish, Do you copy?" The marines voice seemed calm, but in a silent yet violent way. I tuned in my Vox, replying to their request... " Mongrel Unit, this is Brother Laurent from the Vircanian Unit. I could aid immediate combat assistance if needed, its all up to you." "Brother Laurent, it's good to hear from a fellow marine, *Boom!* we're locked up north from you, in front of the Luthian Chapel! We'll hold!" "Yeah, Yeah, im coming in. Hold on!"
* * * * * * * * * *

I raced down the shattered roads, all gritty and dusty. The pavements shattered into a thousand pieces. A colossal cemetery for all the souls who perished here. My brothers... I shook my head violently, forcing the thoughts away from me, i had to get to the marines. I was flying through the obstacles, i was getting close, i could here engines roarind, and bolters firing. Screams and Screeeches. A slight grin pulled from the side of my lips, this was about to get interesting. It was messed up, i wasn't thinking properly, but hell, getting the weak willed thoughts out of my mind was what i was looking for. I flung the dagger out of its sheath, charging forward, roaring a mighty roar that attracted the eyes of both the good and bad. I wasn't sure i was sane, maybe i was on the brink of insanity... who knows? As soon as my feet landed on the rough surface, i made a leap towards the ugly crowd surrounding the entrance of the church. Spearing through em, blood splattered all over me. I was cussing while churnning out xenos guts. It felt good. I heard the cry of the marine, "Medic! Man Down, a D-Class injury in the abdominal area, medic! NOW!' I wasn't the only one in the fight now. I was so caught up in the fight, i had not noticed i was fighting shoulder to shoulder with 3 agile assualt marines. Lunging, stabbing and all the cussing. I was the only one who was silent, but i was happy. I wasn't alone... but while having that thought, a cold breeze rushed through my body raising goosebumps, it was a feeling like none i have felt before. It was the feeling of weakness. The thought angered me, and i let myself fall into my raging fury, making a brutal mess of things. Seconds later, i realised there was a pile of ..... bodies stacked around me, and loose limbs... The other marines stared at me...


What have i become?


----------

